# Turkey Calling Tip



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

This is an excerpt from my _Turkey Addict's Manual_, used by permission:

Turkey Social Structure
Turkeys habitually occur in flocks. The hens and the young poults often stay together throughout the summer in family groups, or in flocks of several families, with an older hen as the dominant bird of each family, and possibly of each group. Young females often stay with their mother through the winter and may join other "female" family groups until spring. So - the hen groups hunters see in the spring are often made up of a hen and her female offspring - which - if we understand turkey behavior - can help us when we try to attract turkeys in the spring.

T.R.'s Turkey Calling Tip: 
Whether it is the Lost Yelp of a yearling hen, or the Assembly Yelp of an adult hen, the call I most often hear in the spring, on days when hens get bred, is a series of loud yelps. I suspect that after an adult hen has gone off to nest, or after her female young have gone off to nest - and then they return to feeding areas in the morning alone - they loud yelp in order to find out if any of their family is nearby. Obviously this loud yelping may attract some toms or jakes in the area. Give it a try.

May Yahweh-God bless you and yours,

T.R. Michels


----------

